# The Very Edge of New Harare - Future Africa murder mystery



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Very Edge of New Harare: A Future Africa Mystery (The Abel Enetame Mysteries Book 1)

Meet Detective Lieutenant Abel Enetame. He's a single father who works Homicide in one of the busiest cities in the United States of Africa. The continent's been modernized ... there are no longer any individual countries and no tribes. Industry is booming, and the last remaining wildlife has been confined to a small handful of game reserves.

But there is still darkness of a hundred kinds lurking out there in the night beyond the glittering new cities. Old beliefs and prejudices, and a primal wildness that just will not go away. And when a man's butchered corpse is found - left on an anthill overnight - Abel finds himself being plunged along a route that will lead him back into his homeland's ancient origins.

Here's the Universal Kindle link.

Read a review.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This e-book is free February 15th and 16th. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No longer free, but still minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've yet another new novel -- a vampire epic this time -- due out in September 2014. More info about it on my blog. Meanwhile, there's this, and plenty more to keep you busy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More book news coming soon ... just waiting on my agent.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's further book news on my blog right now, with more to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just waiting for word from my agent.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's in. I'll be blogging about the new novel this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's now news of a brand-new detective novel on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll be another full-length novel -- part detective, part horror -- on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's plenty of fiction to choose from, including this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including some new novels ... and possibly an old one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My debut novel, The Harvest Bride, is due on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news when I have it, here or on my blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a great vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic controller's strike. There'll be brand-new books news on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a brand-new novel out on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work is on sale for 99c at the moment, including 3 full-length Raines's Landing novels, 2 long collections, and my new haunted hotel novel. Check out the list at my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale lasts at least until the end of August.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's still a little while to buy a novel or a large collection -- or this long story -- at the minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over. Final chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is now over for my Raine's Landing series of novels, but not for Complete Holmes or Three Dozen Terrifying Tales.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is mostly over, but many of my self-published books remain at 99c permanently. Like this one, for instance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This tale has gotten five star reviews both in the US and the UK.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be more 99c fiction next year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope all my readers had a great Xmas, and I wish you a terrific 2015.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great year!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that 2015 is your best one yet.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at this story, which first appeared in Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another look at this tale of mystery, strangeness, and adventure.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've now a new collection up, more more fiction coming next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now they're both up.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll be more new fiction in April. Meanwhile, take a look at this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a new book coming soon -- near-future police detective fiction. Meanwhile, there's plenty of my work to choose from, in a wide variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a whole book of these stories ... see my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle all the time, in a variety of genres. Horror, dark fantasy, detective, superhero, sf, and fusion fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks -- including 3 full-length novels and a huge short story collection -- are at minimum price this August, in Kindle and all other formats.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that sale's still on.

Details here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But not for too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is over, but none of my self-published eBooks are priced above $2.99 (plus fees) and many of them are available for the minimum price. Including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And always will be.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new book's due around Xmas -- a ghost novel. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are more of my stories arriving on Kindle all the time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With even more due soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this, and a good deal of other mystery fiction from the pen of yours truly.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With a mysterious ghost story due soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That one's now out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more mysteries to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Like the ones in the thread below this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 5 of these stories currently available.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can read them all in one book ... see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this great story... it first appeared in print in Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing you all the best New Year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my eBooks are at minimum price this month ... including this one!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This offer will not last too much longer. So grab something ... or read it on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my Kindle eBooks is almost at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No, I've decided to continue it ... for a short while, at least.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All special offers and introductory offers on my Kindle eBooks are continuing for a short while. Take advantage of them while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this eBook is FREE at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No longer, but at a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And my Special Offer is continuing into November, as reported in my latest posting on Facebook.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special offer on many of my full-length novels and longer collections continues into December 2017.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But not for much longer than that. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the special offer going for a little while longer. This applies to almost all my eBooks, Take a look at the full list ... there's a link in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my novels and longer collections is over ... but there are still plenty of my shorter eBooks available for 99c. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And most of my eBooks are still on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Happy 2019 to you all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope you enjoy this short novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my books on Kindle are on Special Offer at the moment. Take advantage while that's still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are more books on the way.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's still a Special Offer Price on many of my Kindle eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this long mystery story is free on Kindle, but only fora couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my mystery fiction on Kindle can be read via KU.


----------

